#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-14
<Ramseize> webee
<Ramseize> anong bago?
<Ramseize> weebee
<Ramseize> weebee mark2 
<Ramseize> webee elmer
<EroSenninJL> hey
<epal> yow hehe
<EroSenninJL> msuta?
<EroSenninJL> guys. i have a prob with skype beta for linux
<EroSenninJL> naka online ako pero di ako macontact ng skype idn
<pepesmith> o?
<EroSenninJL> someone's trying to contact me thru skype
<EroSenninJL> i'm already online, pero di pa rin nya ko ma contact
<pepesmith> you mean someones trying to call you via skype?
<EroSenninJL> yeah
<EroSenninJL> even chat...
<pepesmith> anong ubuntu version ang gamit mo?
<EroSenninJL> 10.10
<pepesmith> ang installation ng skype mo galing ba sa ubuntu repos din?
<EroSenninJL> oo
<EroSenninJL> pero ung magko-call is using skype for windows
<pepesmith> ah mukhang ok naman siguro yan
<pepesmith> teka nga 
<EroSenninJL> try contacting me thru skype : beercantrick
<pepesmith> ok
<pepesmith> ok naman try mo lang pakontak siya uli
<pepesmith> winxp tong gamit ko hahahah
<pepesmith> :D
<EroSenninJL> ok thanks tol, pina pa kontact ko n sya ulti
<zakame> Terminus: thanks again for coming :)
<zakame> epal: no, I just maintain a few packages :)
<Terminus> zakame: hey, thanks for having us too. =)
 * Terminus is wrestling with smstools and rpmbuild
<kidsodateless> ay kanina pang umaga di makapasok sa forum
<zakame> yeah, hw maint
<Terminus> weee! got smstools patched and running with the gsm modem.
<zeroseven0183> ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ 
<Ramseize> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebbbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeee
<ramseize_> :P
<student> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<wers> zakame: 
<bhearsum> magandang umaga/gabi
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-15
<EroSenninJL> hello everyone!
<Terminus> morning EroSenninJL 
<EroSenninJL> mustat na?
<Terminus> fine. tweaking opennms.
<Terminus> you?
<EroSenninJL> just  came from work
<EroSenninJL> wish i have that talent
<Terminus> what kind of work do you do?
<EroSenninJL> BPO
<Terminus> what kind of BPO?
<EroSenninJL> tech support
<EroSenninJL> inbound canadian accty
<Terminus> i see.
<EroSenninJL> how bout u?
<Terminus> i'm a sysad
<EroSenninJL> oh
<EroSenninJL> cool
<Terminus> anyway, gotta reboot and clear swap. gotta really get more ram.
<EroSenninJL> hehehe
<EroSenninJL> hey i gotta go 
<kidsodateless> goodmorning everyone! :yawn:
<bhearsum> magandang gabi
<kidsodateless> magandang gabi ph!
<EroSenninJL> hel
<EroSenninJL> hi kdi
<kidsodateless> yo
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-16
<Ramseize> weebeeeeee
<Ramseize> weebee devkorcvince
<devkorcvince> Magandang umaga
<Ramseize> gwapong umaga din :) heheh
<Ramseize> wud tol?
<devkorcvince> musta dito Ramseize 
<devkorcvince> cno taga camsur dito
<devkorcvince> cno nasa camsur dito
<Ramseize> sorry for the late reply
<Ramseize> ok naman same parin tahimik minsan :)
<Ramseize> devkorcvince,  naka join kana http://pinoygeeks.net/discussion ?
<Ramseize> webee EroSenninJL
<EroSenninJL> hey
<EroSenninJL> wassup?
<Ramseize> :)
<Ramseize> ok lng
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: wala pa
<Ramseize> ang alin?
<EroSenninJL> hey
<stjohnAToffice> good morning tanan
<Ramseize> morning
<EroSenninJL> gud am
<stjohnAToffice> oi, may gising, hehehehehe....
<EroSenninJL> galing pa ko work nito hehehe
<stjohnAToffice> pang night shift ka?
<EroSenninJL> yes
<stjohnAToffice> wala bang antok dyan 
<EroSenninJL> hehehe
<EroSenninJL> di pa nga ako inaantok :D
<stjohnAToffice> gud am din Ramseize
<Ramseize> diba ikaw founder ng cebuntu?
<stjohnAToffice> hehehe 
<Ramseize> :)
<Ramseize> bisaya man pud ko
<Ramseize> im from davao
<Ramseize> musta cebuntu?
<stjohnAToffice> i sus bisaya ka din, hehehe.....
<Ramseize> uu
<Ramseize> hahaha
<Ramseize> wala diay ka kabantay
<Ramseize> hehehe
<stjohnAToffice> pero yung head ng cebuntu and the same time contact person ay  si boyet
<Ramseize> ahh ikaw diay?
<stjohnAToffice> hehehe....
<Ramseize> co founder?
<stjohnAToffice> kaila ka ni boyet? aka "scriptwarlock"
<Ramseize> nope
<Ramseize> naga tambay sya dire?
<stjohnAToffice> uu, and sa ubuntu-ph pud
<Ramseize> wala ko kabantay niya...
<stjohnAToffice> asa ka karon naaka sa davao?
<Ramseize> uu
<stjohnAToffice> good
<Ramseize> anyways, invite pud unta tika join sa among gamay na community @ http://pinoygeeks.net/discussion  :)
<devkorcvince> bisaya di mo pistola cg ku tagalog
<stjohnAToffice> naa man mga ubuntureros nga taga davao daghan
<Ramseize> lolz
<Ramseize> asa cebuntu?
<stjohnAToffice> hehehehe
<stjohnAToffice> nag gamit pud ug ubuntu
<Ramseize> hehe and mga nag join didto kasagaran naga tambay pud dire sa ubuntu-ph
<Ramseize> devkorcvince,  hehehe dili diay halata na bisaya mi?
<Ramseize> hehehe
<Ramseize> kuyaw dyud ning bisaya basig asa dili halata na bisaya
<Ramseize> hehehe
<stjohnAToffice> any plans for a release party?
<Ramseize> release party sa debian? or sa ubuntu?
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: nai recaptcha ang pinoygeeks reg dili ko ka reg oi... ky pag reg nako walay field sa captcha
<devkorcvince> bitaw sa davao naa unta ky duol diri sa bukidnon
<Ramseize> mao devkorcvince cge w8 check nako
<Ramseize> cge cge try nato create release party hehehe
<Ramseize> kinsa man pud mag organize ?
<stjohnAToffice> @devkorcvince taga bukidnon ka?
<butiki`> stjohnAToffice: Error: "devkorcvince" is not a valid command.
<Ramseize> wala man ta wawart
<stjohnAToffice> devkorcvince taga bukidnon ka?
<devkorcvince> stjohnAToffice: uu
<stjohnAToffice> ramseize nindot atong simul sa ubuntu-ph, like what we did sa release party sa 10.10
<devkorcvince> kkb lang ang foods pero pag org via email/db/twitter lang
<Ramseize> devkorcvince,   ok man ang captcha
<stjohnAToffice> devkorcvince: taga malaybalay bukidnon man pud ko.
<Ramseize> check daw
<Ramseize> lolz kababayan
<Ramseize> lagi kkb what if  magdala lang ko bulad og pritong isda... ok lang na
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: payts japun ky sumo na kaau ang karne diri sa bukid
<stjohnAToffice> nindot na dayon sa dagat i held, 
<devkorcvince> stjohnAToffice: aha dapit sa bukidnon ako tg mlybly hapit na kaamulan
<stjohnAToffice> ang among plano this 11.04 kay murag sa dagat me mag party
<Ramseize> wow
<Ramseize> naa na mo community sa cebu stjohn ?
<Ramseize> and davao wala pa ata
<Ramseize> sa bukidnon naa na?
<stjohnAToffice> devkorcvince: taga azura ko, 
<devkorcvince> stjohnAToffice: hahaha mag organize pud ta ug gamay diri
<stjohnAToffice> ramseize wala ko idea kay dugay naman ko sa cebu gud
<stjohnAToffice> hopefully, after organizing sa cebuntu, bukidnon napud
<Ramseize> stjohn i mean naa namo Linux User Group dira sa cebu?
<stjohnAToffice> ramseize yup, ang cebuntu
<Ramseize> naga kita2 namo or online pa gihapon...
<stjohnAToffice> nag meet nami, pero seldom lang like atong release party and christmas party pud
<devkorcvince> lisud kaau mahagilap mga linux user diri bukidnon ky mutonga ug dili tagulilong kaau... anyways mag post guro ko sa kaamulan ug kinsa LINUX USER mag buhat ug Group
<stjohnAToffice> actually naa mi mga pictures sa cebuntu.com nga site
<stjohnAToffice> devkorcvince: adto sa sti
<devkorcvince> stjohnAToffice: Hapit ko cebu ugma pa camsur ko
<stjohnAToffice> hayah work nimo sige ug travel
<devkorcvince> stjohnAToffice: dili laag rana heheheh bitaw SFC ko ICON na namo ang CAMSUR
<stjohnAToffice> whats SFC?
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: sa davao ka ba... naa namo group dinha?
<Ramseize> devkorcvince,  wala pa mi LUG dire
<Ramseize> naa man invidual users, pero wala pa create comunity
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: chada lagi buhat taba para naa daun ta Ubuntu or Debian or usa nga linux JAM every year pa sponsur lang daun hehehe
<Ramseize> devkorcvince,  unsa man atong name gamiton? minbuntu?
<Ramseize> heheh
<devkorcvince> Mindanao wide nga JAM then if ever contact nato cebu manila Nation wide
<Ramseize> kaay naa naman cebuntu, ato minbuntu, tapos luzbuntu napud
<stjohnAToffice> actually naa man to orobuntu
<stjohnAToffice> naagani sila webiste
<Ramseize> orobuntu? cagayan?
<stjohnAToffice> uu
<Ramseize> ic ic
<devkorcvince> hahaha pwedee
<EroSenninJL> so binenta nyo na ko? :D
<stjohnAToffice> tan-awa gani orobuntu.org mantingali to
<Ramseize> wala man
<Ramseize> hello EroSenninJL 
<stjohnAToffice> try daw org com or net
<Ramseize> devkorcvince,  MINBUNTU
<Ramseize> .net
<stjohnAToffice> pwedi pud mibuntu
<stjohnAToffice> mindanao ubuntu users
<Ramseize> mas ok cguro king Mindanao User Group in short MUG
<stjohnAToffice> ok din
<Ramseize> nice ang abbreviation 
<stjohnAToffice> permo mas nindto kung mahibaw-an kung unsa mo nga user.
<Ramseize> ic
<Ramseize> hmmm unsa man ang name na gwapo ha
<devkorcvince> MUG-Ubuntu mura mag MOR estoryahee
<Ramseize> MinBuntu User Group?
<devkorcvince> hehhehehe
<Ramseize> lolz
<stjohnAToffice> MinBUG
<stjohnAToffice>  HEHEHE
<Ramseize> Mindanao Ubuntu User Group
<stjohnAToffice> ok dah
<Ramseize> minbug--> pwede pud malibug
<stjohnAToffice> uu
<stjohnAToffice> heheheh
<Ramseize> lolz
<devkorcvince> ok na by MinBUG
<stjohnAToffice> anyway ang pag sugod ra lisud ana,
<Ramseize> lagi
<stjohnAToffice> hehehe good luck!
<Ramseize> Mindanao Linux User Group, Mindanao Ubuntu User Group , Mindanao Ubuntu -> Mibuntu or Minbuntu
<Ramseize> murag inactive naman ang orobuntu
<stjohnAToffice> paliti dayon ninyo ug domain
<stjohnAToffice> murag
<stjohnAToffice> daghan na spammers sa ilang forum
<Ramseize> :) maghuna huna sa mi ana, para sure sure dyud
<Ramseize> stjohnAToffice,  lagi 7k na posts
<stjohnAToffice> first thing i did sa cebuntu, wast gi palit nako ang domain
<stjohnAToffice> buhatan nimo dayon ug website
<Ramseize> lagi pero, lisod man gud kung isa lang mag manage, dapat unta daghan para ma divide ang trabaho.
<stjohnAToffice> dayon pa tabang dayon ka ug organize sa mga linux users and explain nimo ngano ubuntu atong gipili
<Ramseize> tapos karon naa pud ko gina manage na community http://pinoygeeks.net/  | http://panabo.ph | http://tagumads.com
<Ramseize> devkorcvince,  interesado ka sa community/
<Ramseize> i mean sa plano na community?
<stjohnAToffice> pag start bitaw sa cebuntu ako rapaman pud. pero thanks sa help sa mga linux users, na himo gyud
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: yap support ko
<stjohnAToffice> ako pud since taga mindanao pud ko
<devkorcvince> stjohnAToffice: dugay na di ka dinha
<stjohnAToffice> you mean sa cebu?
<Ramseize> ok so we still need more members  atleast minimum of 10 para ayus
<devkorcvince> stjohnAToffice: uu
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: ok mag agto ko sti unya guro ky naa ko sa ako local day job karon
<stjohnAToffice> actually ang birthplace nako is cebu gyud, pero didto ko sa bukidnon nag school, ang akong irpats kay taga kitao-tao man
<Ramseize> nice, cge daw panginvite tapos check nato
<Ramseize> unya gabii
<Ramseize> sabutan nato ug tarong before ta palit domain basig masayang lang man gud
<devkorcvince> ok cg unya gabii diri japun
<Ramseize> uu 
<stjohnAToffice> kk
<Ramseize> atleast mga minimum of 10 members ang mag start sa community,
<Ramseize> kay manginvite pud ko dire sa ako na side
<devkorcvince> ok cg mag ilala ta unya tanan
<Ramseize> ok
<stjohnAToffice> nindot ni nga plan pang whole mindanao
<Ramseize> uu
<Ramseize> pwede gani mindanaoubuntu.org or mindanao-ubuntu.org
<devkorcvince> payts kita unya out sa ko
<Ramseize> kk
<Ramseize> brb kainmode :)
<stjohnAToffice> brb workmode napud ko
<EroSenninJL> hey everyone
<mark2> http://store.gocycle.com/default.asp
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/4hef5je (URL by mark2)
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: Unsa news dinha?
<Ramseize> devkorcvince,  jello
<Ramseize> :) bago langko abot
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: aw ga prepare ko sa ako camsur trip bro... karon 3am ko larga
<devkorcvince> nai taga camsur diri mo agto ko ugma... kita lang dig2 ug mag coffee lang hehehe
<Ramseize> wow
<Ramseize> may paka
<epal> eb yan? hehe
<Ramseize> hjehehe
<devkorcvince> hehehe dili oi apil ko SFC ICON
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-17
<klipertsky> tanong poh
<klipertsky> good day
<klipertsky> may tao bah?
<Terminus> moo...
<klipertsky> boss
<klipertsky> pa help naman oh
<Terminus> klipertsky: about what+?
<klipertsky> kasi
<klipertsky> running ang installation ng ubuntu 10.4 lts
<klipertsky> ngaun
<klipertsky> pang 2nd round na to
<klipertsky> after kc sa installation may  error
<klipertsky> di na xa nagloload
<klipertsky> matapos ko irestart.
<klipertsky> ano problema dito sir?
<Terminus> what's the error?
<klipertsky> may nakalagay
<klipertsky> alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ does not exist
<klipertsky> dropping to a shell
<epal> baka sa fstab yan? :/
<Terminus> sounds like it. weird if the fs is formatted by uuid and then it's not detected on bootup. =/
<klipertsky> sir di ko maintihan mga terms ninyu
<klipertsky> sorry
<EroSenninJL> hellow
<Necrophillic> gandang gabi po, bago lang po ako sa IRC channel ng ubuntu-ph
<bhearsum> hello, kumusta?
<Necrophillic> Sir zak
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-18
<EroSenninJL> hello anyone na gising?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-19
<zeroseven0183> Magandang tanghali bayan
<kidsodateless> Magandang hali din sayo kabayan :D
<kidsodateless> *tang hali
 * kidsodateless kid
<EroSenninJL> hello everyone!!!
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-15
<kidsodateless> Magandang gabi sa inyong lahat
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-16
<nhatz> waaaaaaazzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<LameRock> comcast
 * LameRock Sleep time
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-17
<jmibanez> sinong gising dito?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-19
<RaymondX> test
#ubuntu-ph 2013-02-15
<strong> hi all.
<strong> long time.... :)
#ubuntu-ph 2013-02-16
<six519> yellow
#ubuntu-ph 2013-02-17
<strong> helo all
#ubuntu-ph 2015-02-12
<kris__> hi
<kris__> early this morning, i received an error message from my ubuntu machine saying somthing about precise not being produced anymore but still has support..
<kris__> the real error of the system was not shown but it suggested that I seek support from ubuntu's support page
<kris__> my pc has been running slow lately and it keeps on having error message whenever I use the file sharing service.. 
<kris__> please help
#ubuntu-ph 2015-02-15
<rootcube315> ping
<rootcube315> walang tao?
#ubuntu-ph 2016-02-21
<Xcloud> yow
